# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen.

## Wilma1964

Hallo, ik ben Wilma, een vrouw van 48 en heb flink overgewicht. Ik slik dikmakende medicijnen die ook nog eens ervoor zorgen dat ik best wel onverschillig wordt wat afvallen betreft, ben gestopt met roken, zittend werk enz enz. Ik moet flink afvallen maar het lukt niet en ik blijf alleen maar eten en eten. Ik hoop dat ik hier steun en inzicht kan krijgen om toch mijn ongezonde gewicht kwijt te raken. :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## scimona

Als ik dit zo lees, dan vind ik je hier ten eerste heel eerlijk. Dat spreekt me aan. Je windt er geen doekjes om. Hoe is het nu? Want ik zie dat je berichtje al een tijdje staat. Er zitten feiten in je verhaal waar je niet omheen kunt, beweringen over jezelf, maar ook positieve stappen die je al hebt genomen. 
Weet je al waarom je eet en eet, zoals je het beschrijft? Eten is namelijk wel bevredigend, maar als er zwaarwegende consequenties aan vast zitten, moet je er alsnog duur voor betalen. 
Er zijn zo veel mensen die met overgewicht zitten te martelen, en ook waarbij het maar niet wil lukken. Bij elk dieet is er een opwelling van enthousiasme en succes, en vrij snel daarna toch weer de terugval. Dat is dan volgens mij een dieet dat niet lukt.
Ik laat het even hier bij, want doe dit voor het eerst. 
Alvast veel succes gewenst, blijf van die cigaretten af, er bestaat geen enkele goede rede om te roken. Het zogenaamde positieve wat er over wordt gezegd, is wat de roker zichzelf wijs maakt. Geef kanker geen enkele kans! Het is een rot ziekte. 
Groetjes en fijn weekend
Simone

----------


## sietske763

hallo...............wilma
hier nog 1 die te zwaar is en ook MOET afvallen van artsen..
het beste dieet is goede KH eten, die kan je googelen op KH index.
en vooral ook cal. arme tussendoortjes eten,
en voor het slapen ongeveer 200ml magere kwark.
begin aub niet aan crasch dieeten zoals bv het eiwit dieet, je hebt dan wel goed/beter resultaat maar niet op lange termijn,

ik heb werkelijk alle dieeten geprobeerd en nog ben ik dus chronisch te zwaar en ben een jojo.

maar heb nu een stok achter de deur,
afvalclubs zijn te duur voor mij, dus heb met HA afgesproken dat ik daar me regelmatig laat wegen, dus kan t niet maken om het maar weer voor even te doen.
op jouw/mijn leeftijd gaat gewicht verliezen niet makkelijk en net zoals jij slik ik ook dikmakende meds.
daarom moet je dus een dieet hebben dat heel lang vol te houden is...

nou succes voor ons beiden dan maar!

----------


## scimona

Wilma en Sietske,
Ik sluit overal waar suiker in zit uit, (behalve brood en fruit) ik blijf afvallen! Doe net of ik er alergisch voor ben. Thuis heel makkelijk vol te houden. Sindsdien voel ik me elke dag beter, geen schimmels, slaap veel beter. Elke dag bewegen, mijn hondje helpt me er bij.
Doei
Simone

----------


## jolanda27

@ Wilma,
Wens je sterkte, ik herken het probleem.
Was vorig jaar tien kilo aangekomen door de medicijnen. Omdat ik mij toen niet lekker in mijn vel voelde was ik totaal niet gemotiveerd om er iets aan te doen. 
Begin dit jaar kreeg ik toch te veel last van mijn overgewicht, mijn cholesterol was ook te hoog, en toen was ik het helemaal beu.
Inmiddels ben ik al behoorlijk afgevallen en voel mij stukken beter. Deze keer heb ik het heel anders aangepakt. Veel beter vind ik zelf. Magere produkten eten maar als je eens een keer trek hebt in iets, moet je daar gewoon aan toegeven. Op die manier gaat het écht veel beter. Wel moet je de dag erna weer gewoon verder gaan, maar het is goed te doen. 
Op deze manier wordt het afvallen geen obsessie, en kun je het goed volhouden. 
Voor alle anderen, ook heel veel sterkte, groetjes, Jolanda

----------

